# Can you help us at the UKRCC



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

The UKRCC celebrates its 5th birthday in February and as a charity it has grown hugely since its humble beginnings. The UKRCC is lucky to have the support and help of some very dedicated volunteers, without whom the charity could not run.

However as the charity grows the demands put upon it grow and with the current recession our resources are being stretched to capacity, so we are looking to find more volunteers.

We particularly need people willing to carry out home assessments on potential adopters, to ensure they can offer the right home to the cats we work with. We also need more foster homes, so we can offer foster care to a greater number of the Ragdolls.

If you would like to know more about either of these opportunities then please email [email protected] ukrcc.co.uk. Please write 'UKRCC Volunteering' in the email subject.

If you would like to apply to become either a home assessor or a foster carer, then below are links to the relevant application forms, which can be printed. Please send completed forms to the address detailed on the paperwork.
To become a foster carer
http://www.ukrcc.co.uk/Foster carer Application.pdf
To become a home checker
http://www.ukrcc.co.uk/home.pdf

Also you can find out other ways you can help here Ways You Can Help Us


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

I may be able to donate some items that I craft, thanks for the link


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you


----------

